# CSM back in action



## UpNorthWoods

My 660 had been out of service for a bit, just got it back on my Panther Pro 2.

These are a couple White Oak slabs I cut.


[attachment=5923]



[attachment=5924]



[attachment=5925]


22"-25" dia. 
3" thick.
Future coffee table.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

A couple more slabs...


[attachment=5927]

Black Ash, for a bench seat


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good looking stuff for sure, Love the knots in the oak. That has got to be the straightest quarter sawn grain i have ever seen in that ash. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

A few more boards

[attachment=6113]



[attachment=6114]



[attachment=6115]



[attachment=6116]



[attachment=6117]


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I loaded the pics from my iPhone, they looked alright on there, but I'm now just looking on the computer, the pics look terrible compared to the wood. I'll have to find some better ones.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

The actual burl on the Cherry is 8-9" dia.
These pics should be better.

[attachment=6125]



[attachment=6126]



[attachment=6127]



[attachment=6130]


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I am up to my ears in wood right now. So I would prefer $. I would be interested in selling one of the halves. It is a branch cut in half down the pith. I can take a couple more pics and get exact dimensions later if you are interested.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Thinking about a Chain saw mill. What are your thoughs on the one you have? If it is not too nosey , would you be willing to tell me about what you have invested to cut those fabulous slabs?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## UpNorthWoods

No worries David,
For the saws I use... Nothing. I work for a tree service, and the boss is nice enough to let me use them in my spare time. We use Stihl, I mill up to 12"-14" with a Ms460, a Ms660 for bigger stuff. I also borrow the 880 for the huge ones. So that doesn't really help ya, but as for my mill... I bought a PantherPro 2 www.pantherpros.com. This is the only brand I've used, but I like mine! Very sturdy construction, not too bad of a price. I have the 36" prices are on his site. I buy ripping chains on www.baileys.com which are pretty reasonable too. Lots of little extras to help, like wedges...


----------



## kpantherpro

wow that is all some good looking stuff, that cherry is awesome though, dang i got the itch, might have to go get my fix...lol


----------



## davidgiul

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Seein this thread come back gave me the itch! I haven't been cutting too many boards lately. I learned quick that you need to have a plan for the boards. I had some warping and excessive color fade from stacking them up where the sun beat on them too much. Without enough weight on top. I've got a plan to build a makeshift lean-to in a area with limited sun exposure.... But anyway, next up on my milling list is a nice ERC 24" dia at the big end, then it goes up 24" then splits into 2 12" stems. I can't wait to see what's inside that big ol' ball of red! 
Pics definetly to follow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

UpNorthWoods said:


> Seein this thread come back gave me the itch! I haven't been cutting too many boards lately. I learned quick that you need to have a plan for the boards. I had some warping and excessive color fade from stacking them up where the sun beat on them too much. Without enough weight on top. I've got a plan to build a makeshift lean-to in a area with limited sun exposure.... But anyway, next up on my milling list is a nice ERC 24" dia at the big end, then it goes up 24" then splits into 2 12" stems. I can't wait to see what's inside that big ol' ball of red!
> Pics definetly to follow.


I wouldn't be to concerned about the color fade, that's usually just on the outside and when you plane it you get to the fresh color, at least that's what I have found. But you are right about having a plan in place to stack n dry before you start milling. Just ask me how many stacks I moved and restacked, I'm a slow learner and learned the hard way! Now there will never ever be a car in my garage! :rofl2:


----------



## kpantherpro

woodtickgreg said:


> UpNorthWoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seein this thread come back gave me the itch! I haven't been cutting too many boards lately. I learned quick that you need to have a plan for the boards. I had some warping and excessive color fade from stacking them up where the sun beat on them too much. Without enough weight on top. I've got a plan to build a makeshift lean-to in a area with limited sun exposure.... But anyway, next up on my milling list is a nice ERC 24" dia at the big end, then it goes up 24" then splits into 2 12" stems. I can't wait to see what's inside that big ol' ball of red!
> Pics definetly to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be to concerned about the color fade, that's usually just on the outside and when you plane it you get to the fresh color, at least that's what I have found. But you are right about having a plan in place to stack n dry before you start milling. Just ask me how many stacks I moved and restacked, I'm a slow learner and learned the hard way! Now there will never ever be a car in my garage! :rofl2:
Click to expand...

i know this is outside the box, but it works in a pinch while your making room for your lumber and to keep the sun from photograghing your wood, ands rain from ruining it, while still letting ample air move around the wood, i have an old 3 room tent the thing is big enough to allow temporary storage of lumber or other projects when i run out of shop space, not only that it reminds me to save firewood for camping trips...lol only used it a few times but hey thought i'd mention it.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I cut down a crab apple yesterday, a nice sized one. About 15-16" dia. The end grain looked great, and there was a bit of purple tint to it. I peeled the bark back and this is what I found...


[attachment=8917]



[attachment=8918]

Not too often we need to remove these trees, never seen a log like this before. The bright color doesn't go into the wood too much, just a slight tint. 

But it got me excited to cut it up...



[attachment=8919]

Here is the set-up, next to the ERC I'm gonna do next.

After the first cut...


[attachment=8920]

After cutting, I got covered in saw dust so I held off on more pics.
I hosed off all the flitches, and took some pics with the good camera. I've gotta post them later, very nice lookin wood!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that's the strangest thing I ever saw, very cool! Can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## DavidDobbs

must of been a female tree?????????????....lol


----------



## Kevin

That's one of the prettiest trees I ever saw. I can't believe that color! Do you have any previous experience with it being like that? Does the color last? (of course not ).

I would love to buy some especially some pieces with the cambium or phloem, whichever that is that's so colorful, still intact. Gonna sell any?

:hookup:


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I haven't made time to post the pics of the Crab Apple because I've been working on this thing most of the day...



[attachment=8998]



[attachment=8999]


[attachment=9000]



[attachment=9001]



[attachment=9002]


----------



## Dusty

Those crab apple slabs are some beautiful stuff. What's the plan for them? I've made some coffee tables and benches from Bartlett Pear that turned out pretty good.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks for posting the pics! My mill isn't out of commission, I am. So I can get my fix through your pics.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Here is the Crab Apple.


[attachment=9012]



[attachment=9013]



[attachment=9014]



[attachment=9015]


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Ahh... My yard is finally cleaned up, no more cut offs or sawdust all over! I thought it would never end!
[attachment=9062]


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Sorry for the delayed response to your questions Kevin...

Would I be interested in selling any?
Sure I would...
a whole live edge flitch? Pieces with live edge?
Let me know...
I got 2-2" thick slabs, 1-3" thick.
16"-21" wide, 41" long

Here is what they look like now.

[attachment=9138]


[attachment=9139]

As you can see the pink turned a darker red, and it does scrap off fairly easy.


----------

